# Is BMW giving up the sales volume lead to Audi?



## Bimmer13oy (Apr 9, 2015)

I bet the new A3 sedan has something to do with that


----------



## Tim Msport (Nov 3, 2011)

First, I am a BMW fan. But it is easy to see why Audi is leading BMW is sales. All you have to do is look inside the cars. Audi builds a way better interior as to quality of materials, fit and finish. BMW uses way too much cheap plastics, I use my wife's X3 as an example. Compared to a Q5, her car is far inferior . There are squeaks and rattles in the doors, and dash, and the plastics used are cheap and flimsy. The car is on its way out. We paid $51,000 for a car made with as much plasyic as Leggo's


----------



## timgray (Dec 17, 2014)

If you think the X3 is all cheap plastic, go sit in a brand new Caddilac. I can't believe they think they will get people to pay BMW prices for a cheaply built chevy.


----------

